# 175 to 176 conversion



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey ppl, I applied 175 visa in May 2009 , was in priority 5 for all these years. I recently got Sponsorship from NSW and NSW SS dept has submitted the approval(1100) to Diac. My advocate will contact the Diac to move my 175 into 176 type. My question is how many days/weeks/months does the Diac team take to change my 175 into 176? I guess once it gets moved to 176 pool, a CO gets allocated in 4 weeks of time. please reply.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Your application should be batched for allocation to a CO within a couple of days of your SS being received by the DIAC and from that point, it should take about 2-4 weeks to be contacted by your allocated CO.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

After an applicant submits a 175 visa application online, can he apply for a SS from a state and convert 175 to 176? Is it allowed normally or is it something only P5 applicants can do?


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> Your application should be batched for allocation to a CO within a couple of days of your SS being received by the DIAC and from that point, it should take about 2-4 weeks to be contacted by your allocated CO.


Hello Maz, your post gave me a great relief thanks for this information. But I've to ask you this, were there any people who converted their visaapplication this way? I am so concerned about the time frame, please share with me if you have any proofs.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Reddykandy said:


> Hello Maz, your post gave me a great relief thanks for this information. But I've to ask you this, were there any people who converted their visaapplication this way? I am so concerned about the time frame, please share with me if you have any proofs.


hi Reddykandy, can you pls let me know how you got SS approval? You mentioned in the SS application that you have filed 175 already?


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> hi Reddykandy, can you pls let me know how you got SS approval? You mentioned in the SS application that you have filed 175 already?


My advocate filed the document to apply for NSW SS. I assume he did mention that I have already filed 175. Btw does it make any difference?


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> After an applicant submits a 175 visa application online, can he apply for a SS from a state and convert 175 to 176? Is it allowed normally or is it something only P5 applicants can do?


I think it changed a while ago. People that applied to 175 until a certain date could do that, change to 176. Then it changed and recent 175 can't change to 176. I'm not 100% sure of this, my memory might fail, so it's better to do some research in DIAC website. The info must be there.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

abotelho83 said:


> I think it changed a while ago. People that applied to 175 until a certain date could do that, change to 176. Then it changed and recent 175 can't change to 176. I'm not 100% sure of this, my memory might fail, so it's better to do some research in DIAC website. The info must be there.


That's correct. For applicants who applied post July 2010, if they wish to apply for a 176 visa after lodging the 175 visa, they need to withdraw the 175 visa application (I'm not sure that DIAC is enforcing this so much these days but they did have something to that affect on their website when I applied for my visa), make a paper application for the 176 visa and importantly pay a new fee.

175 visa applications are being allocated to case officers in as little as three months now, so from that point of view, it's rather pointless to waste money on a new visa application. Also, for those intending to do this, bear in mind that the new rules come into effect tomorrow, so it won't be as simple as just applying for a visa - you will need to comply with the new rules. It's unclear (to me at least) whether you can apply for state sponsorship directly or whether you have to lodge an EOI and the state then selects you.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Reddykandy said:


> Hello Maz, your post gave me a great relief thanks for this information. But I've to ask you this, were there any people who converted their visaapplication this way? I am so concerned about the time frame, please share with me if you have any proofs.


Hi there

There are a few documented cases on the forum itself and my cousin also did the very same thing and got her visa in less than a month from when her SS got approved.

If you've got the time, you can do a search on the forum and go through some of the older posts and you should find the evidence that you are looking for.

DIAC have also always stated that the option of obtaining SS is open to Priority 5 applicants and in actual fact, my cousin got reminded of this option when she called DIAC to follow up on her application.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> Hi there
> 
> There are a few documented cases on the forum itself and my cousin also did the very same thing and got her visa in less than a month from when her SS got approved.
> 
> ...


Hi Folks,

Pardon my ignorance but how do I find out which priority category does my 175 application falls in?

Thanks


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Pardon my ignorance but how do I find out which priority category does my 175 application falls in?
> 
> Thanks


AFAIK, if your occupation falls under SOL1 ( Skilled Occupation Lists (Formerly Known as Form 1121i) ) then you must be in category 4, otherwise you are in category 5.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks Srivasu


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> I lodged a paper based 175 application in may 2009 and since then there was no movement in it, last month I applied for NSW SS and it came out successful. NSW SS dept has sent form 1100 to DIAC(an approval of the sponsorship). Now what my lawyer told me was DIAC will change the 175 visa into 176 state sponsored and CO allocation will be done in 4-6 weeks. But when I looked into the allocation time frames information in this link Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications , allocation has not commenced for priority 5 applicants with 176(state sponsored), I am currently in priority 5, that means nothing is gonna happen to my application even after 4-6 weeks I believe. please correct me if Im missin out some info or let me know what my situation is gonna be..


You are wrong. You will be in Priority 3 and will have CO in 4 weeks.
Please keep conversion questions int this topic, to avoid confusing other users, since your case is special and can still be converted to 176, unlike recent 175s.
Be sure to be on top of your lawyer or agent, since he is the one who can give you accurate information about your conversion.


----------



## striiing (Mar 1, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> That's correct. For applicants who applied post July 2010, if they wish to apply for a 176 visa after lodging the 175 visa, they need to withdraw the 175 visa application (I'm not sure that DIAC is enforcing this so much these days but they did have something to that affect on their website when I applied for my visa), make a paper application for the 176 visa and importantly pay a new fee.
> 
> 175 visa applications are being allocated to case officers in as little as three months now, so from that point of view, it's rather pointless to waste money on a new visa application. Also, for those intending to do this, bear in mind that the new rules come into effect tomorrow, so it won't be as simple as just applying for a visa - you will need to comply with the new rules. It's unclear (to me at least) whether you can apply for state sponsorship directly or whether you have to lodge an EOI and the state then selects you.


Hi, can you explain what you mean when you say ''need to withdraw the 175 application''? I applied for 175 visa in 2009 and changed to a WA SS 176 last month. I filled the online form on the WA website, paid the fee, was granted SS and then signed the form and e-mail WA back along with my TRN number, they then emailed me to say ''This e-mail is to inform you that we have received your agreement and confirmed state sponsorship on your behalf by forwarding Form 1100 to DIAC'' . There was never any mention of having to withdraw my 175.


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

striiing said:


> Hi, can you explain what you mean when you say ''need to withdraw the 175 application''? I applied for 175 visa in 2009 and changed to a WA SS 176 last month. I filled the online form on the WA website, paid the fee, was granted SS and then signed the form and e-mail WA back along with my TRN number, they then emailed me to say ''This e-mail is to inform you that we have received your agreement and confirmed state sponsorship on your behalf by forwarding Form 1100 to DIAC'' . There was never any mention of having to withdraw my 175.


For applicants who applied post July 2010
People, read carefully to avoid confusion.
If you applied in 2009, that's before July 2010, so you can do the conversion from 175 to 176. This complies with what Maz25 said.
People who applied for 175 after July 2010 can't convert to 176.


----------



## striiing (Mar 1, 2012)

cool


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

striiing said:


> cool


Hey Striing, howdy?

So we both are in same ship.. Have you heard from anyone? Whats the progress of ur application? Diac recieved form 1100 from NSW a week ago and my 175 is in the process of changin to 176. Let me know abt ur file. Im totally tensed and fingers crossed.


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

striiing said:


> cool


Hey Striing, howdy?

So we both are in same ship.. Have you heard from anyone? Whats the progress of ur application? Diac recieved form 1100 from NSW a week ago and my 175 is in the process of changin to 176. Let me know abt ur file. Im totally tensed and fingers crossed.


striiing said:


> cool


----------



## fish_fishie (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi Reddy,
Hope your application goes well under the new priority group. I'm sure you will be contacted soon.

I'm in the same situation as you were in earlier. 175 lodged before 2009 in P5. Going to apply for WA State Sponsorship but my question is:

1. Do I have to reapply for skill assessment? (I believe so because that's the only way to prove my number of years of work experience)

2. So I have to sit for IELTS again? 

Both the skill assessment and ielts has expired as I've previously submitted to the DIAC in 2009.

Try calling and emailing the State but there is no answer. Kinda upset and just want to get this done with asap.


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

fish_fishie said:


> Hi Reddy,
> Hope your application goes well under the new priority group. I'm sure you will be contacted soon.
> 
> I'm in the same situation as you were in earlier. 175 lodged before 2009 in P5. Going to apply for WA State Sponsorship but my question is:
> ...


Hey pal,

co contacted me on 10th july and hope everything goes well.

Yes, I gave ielts again and got new acs assessment with anzsco code.


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> Hey pal,
> 
> co contacted me on 10th july and hope everything goes well.
> 
> Yes, I gave ielts again and got new acs assessment with anzsco code.


Congratulations for getting your CO, Reddykandy!
It must be a relief get things moving again after 3 years of wait.
Great to see other people in the same situation as yours coming forward here in the forum too.

Regards


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

abotelho83 said:


> Congratulations for getting your CO, Reddykandy!
> It must be a relief get things moving again after 3 years of wait.
> Great to see other people in the same situation as yours coming forward here in the forum too.
> 
> Regards


Thanks pal, have you finished ur medicals, PCC and other docs?? when was the last time you heard from the CO ?


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi All I am 175 (cat 5) Applicant. I have applied on 27th Jan 2010 as Systems Manager (ASCO 2231-11). 

I want to change my application from 175 to 176 State sponsorship. So I figure out from this thread that I need to reassess my skills from ACS and redo IELTS but:
1)	Now new code system is in place ANZSCO so probably I won’t get same designation would that effects my existing application in DIAC?
2)	Also its been more than 2 years I have applied my application so I have move a bit higher in my career from being system manager to ICT- Project Manager now would that make any problem?
3)	DIAC will process my application using skills I have accessed way back in 2010 or they will consider my new designations that I will just get accessed with. 

Will appreciate your input as my agent says nothing can be done all you can do is wait with 175 cat 5 but I know this is not the case I for sure have option to convert to 176 state sponsorship and land to Ausi land soon.

Regards,
TopgUn


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> Hi All I am 175 (cat 5) Applicant. I have applied on 27th Jan 2010 as Systems Manager (ASCO 2231-11).
> 
> I want to change my application from 175 to 176 State sponsorship. So I figure out from this thread that I need to reassess my skills from ACS and redo IELTS but:
> 1)	Now new code system is in place ANZSCO so probably I won’t get same designation would that effects my existing application in DIAC?
> ...


I am in the same boat. Applied in jan 2009 175. Recently applied to NSW after retaking IELTS and new anzo code. Not sure if i am able to convert my 175 visa into approved state nomination. Will it be 190 or 176 as NSW offering 190 only.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

did you went through reassessment from ACS and is your occupation same as before? Also what I believe it will be 190 as this is equivalent to 176....

May be experts on forum could validate it? Also if you can tell me how much time did your ACS and application of SS took?


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Acs took 1.5 months. Ss outcome not received yet


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

I went for fresh Acs assessment. My occupation is now software engineer. It was. Net specialist before


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Reehan

Any update on SS. Also are are the processing time for SS (NSW) . They have recently received SS list and I can see Systems Administrator there that's a great relief. Now I am prepairing for IELTS. Can you guide me how I will be filing NSW State Sponsor ship ? specially when i have already lodge 175 in Jan 2010.


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

Guys,

Any suggestion on how to convert 190 state sponsorship approval into 176. I am priority 5 applicant with 175 visa. I have applied to Nsw recently. Any suggestions on conversion process. It was pretty simple before July 12 but after new subclasses introduced its confusing to me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

You cant convert anything any more. If you want to a different visa you need to apply and pay for it.


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

_shel said:


> You cant convert anything any more. If you want to a different visa you need to apply and pay for it.


Actually, one guy said he received an email from DIAC, in July, suggesting him to do the conversion. So I think it is still valid for those that are eligible.


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

abotelho83 said:


> Actually, one guy said he received an email from DIAC, in July, suggesting him to do the conversion. So I think it is still valid for those that are eligible.


I also received email stating same in 2nd week of July from Diac


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

reehan said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any suggestion on how to convert 190 state sponsorship approval into 176. I am priority 5 applicant with 175 visa. I have applied to Nsw recently. Any suggestions on conversion process. It was pretty simple before July 12 but after new subclasses introduced its confusing to me.


When you applied to state sponsorship, did you informed them of your 175 TRN (transaction reference number)?
As far as I understand, you must send your TRN to the sponsorship authority (along with your sponsorship approval) and they will forward form 1100 to DIAC. Then DIAC proceeds with the conversion. I suggest you to go ahead and contact the state sponsorship authority directly explaining your situation, and inform them of your 175 TRN and your 190 reference number. Then come back here and tell us the results


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

My agent has emailed Nsw already. No response yet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

abotelho83 said:


> Actually, one guy said he received an email from DIAC, in July, suggesting him to do the conversion. So I think it is still valid for those that are eligible.


 point being those that are eligible! He wants to convert 190 to 176 = not eligible. 
Only 175 to 176 applied for before the cut off date are eligible.


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

_shel said:


> point being those that are eligible! He wants to convert 190 to 176 = not eligible.
> Only 175 to 176 applied for before the cut off date are eligible.


Well there is a catch. Why Diac would email old 175ers in July 12 to seek state sponsorship for conversion when they themself replaced 176 with 190? I think people getting 190 from states can convert into 176. how this conversion would be done only Diac knows but we cannot deny it.


----------



## abotelho83 (Mar 13, 2012)

I think we are misunderstanding each other.
A 190 application can't be converted to a 176 application, that's for sure. But what I understood from reehan's post is not that. I understood that he is asking if he can use a 'state sponsorship nomination for 190' to convert his 175 to 176. And I think that's reasonable, since people used 'state sponsorship nominations for 176' to get a 190 invitation. And a state sponsorship is a state sponsorship.
Let's not confuse a '190 application' (which needs an invitation to be lodged) with a 'state sponsorship nomination for 190' (which is the thing that gets you the invitation).


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

abotelho83 said:


> I think we are misunderstanding each other.
> A 190 application can't be converted to a 176 application, that's for sure. But what I understood from reehan's post is not that. I understood that he is asking if he can use a 'state sponsorship nomination for 190' to convert his 175 to 176. And I think that's reasonable, since people used 'state sponsorship nominations for 176' to get a 190 invitation. And a state sponsorship is a state sponsorship.
> Let's not confuse a '190 application' (which needs an invitation to be lodged) with a 'state sponsorship nomination for 190' (which is the thing that gets you the invitation).


That's right. This is what I think


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

I am done with my IELTS and ACS waiting for results both. Meanwhile I am planning to fill my NSW SS forms and get my documents ready. Can you confirm other than 4 forms on website what else I have to send if my case is same that is getting my 175 converted to 176. I have read some where that i need to send 1100 form too. Or is it possible that NSW inform DIAC about i m getting sponsored. Coz i can provide my TRN number etc etc


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> I am done with my IELTS and ACS waiting for results both. Meanwhile I am planning to fill my NSW SS forms and get my documents ready. Can you confirm other than 4 forms on website what else I have to send if my case is same that is getting my 175 converted to 176. I have read some where that i need to send 1100 form too. Or is it possible that NSW inform DIAC about i m getting sponsored. Coz i can provide my TRN number etc etc


There is a checklist given on NSW website for state nomination application. Just follow that and submit your application ASAP.

For conversion, you can email Diac asking for the process. In the meantime apply and wait for NSW SS outcome.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

reehan said:


> There is a checklist given on NSW website for state nomination application. Just follow that and submit your application ASAP.
> 
> For conversion, you can email Diac asking for the process. In the meantime apply and wait for NSW SS outcome.




Okay Thanks for advise. I will be working on this and will be applying NSW SS by 23rd Dec. As i have my IELTS results due by 22nd and I am positive on that. 

Also can you tell me about Payorder how to get it as Statndard Chartered bank is asking for Swift code for making TT.


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> Okay Thanks for advise. I will be working on this and will be applying NSW SS by 23rd Dec. As i have my IELTS results due by 22nd and I am positive on that.
> 
> Also can you tell me about Payorder how to get it as Statndard Chartered bank is asking for Swift code for making TT.


Go with Demand Draft. Contact wall street in your locality.


----------

